# URL Design, aber wie?



## draschgo (23. August 2012)

Ich möchte meine Website so aufbauen. Beispiel:

> Startseite 
> Bildarchiv
     -> 2011
          --> Album 1
          --> Album 2
    -> 2012
          --> Album 1
          --> Album 2
> Kontakt
    -> Impressum
    -> Anschrift


und so möchte ich die einzelnen Links in der Adresszeile aufrufen:

> meineseite.com/Startseite/
> meineseite.com/Bildarchiv/
    -> meineseite.com/Bildarchiv/2011/
           --> meineseite.com/Bildarchiv/2011/Album1/
    -> meineseite.com/Bildarchiv/2012/
           --> meineseite.com/Bildarchiv/2011/Album1/
> meineseite.com/Kontakt/
    -> meineseite.com/Kontakt/Impressum/
    -> meineseite.com/Kontakt/Anschrift/

Die Links sollen quasi von dynamisch auf statisch wechseln.
Weiß jemand wie ich das am besten realisieren kann? :/


----------



## erik s. (23. August 2012)

Ausgehend davon, dass du Apache als Webserver verwenden wirst, solltest du dich mit mod_rewrite befassen. Wurde im Forum schon zu Haufe diskutiert. Es gibt im Netz quasi unendlich viele Tutorials dazu, da die Zahl der Probleme in etwa genauso hoch liegt 
Mit Problemen meine ich hier aber diejenigen, die ihre Ursache auf "Schicht 8" haben 

Gruß


----------



## draschgo (23. August 2012)

mod_rewrite war mir klar, ich habe bisher folgendes...


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?page=$1 [L,QSA]
```

...funktioniert soweit ganz gut, aber mit Unterordner habe ich ein Problem :S


----------



## erik s. (23. August 2012)

Meinst du das Problem, dass Bilder oder CSS-Dateien nicht korrekt/gar nicht geladen werden? Das liegt dann an den Pfaden. Die musst du absolut zum root-Pfad deiner Domain angeben, sonst wird der Indiander versuchen, die Dateien im entsprechenden Unterordner suchen.


----------



## draschgo (23. August 2012)

nene, soweit bin ich nocht gar nicht  
ich meine: wenn ich einen weiteren parameter (index.php?page=Album&jahr=2012) aufrufe will ich eine statische url die so aussieht (meineSeite.com/Album/2012/)
... ich weiß leider nicht wie ich das anstellen soll


----------



## erik s. (23. August 2012)

```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ index.php?page=$1&sect=$2&subsect=$3 [L,QSA]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)$ index.php?page=$1&sect=$2 [L,QSA]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?page=$1 [L,QSA]
```

So in etwa könnte das gehen. Vielleicht gibt's dafür noch kürzere Schreibweisen. Ich arbeite nicht mit der Ordnerstruktur, weil mir die langen Pfadangaben zu lästig sind.


----------



## Klein0r (31. August 2012)

Sonst einfach mal die Lösung von Wordpress oder so ab-/anschauen


----------

